# Any advice on foods to eat playing golf



## Gruers (May 3, 2020)

I will go back to playing golf after the lockdown and need something to eat when my BS goes low.
It used to be wine gums but I’m dumping those
Any suggestions please?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 3, 2020)

Well the first thing, I think, would be to ensure you take your meter with you to ensure that you actually *are* low (ie with a BG below 4.0mmol/l) at those times, and not just peckish.

If you are below 4 (’four is the floor’), then treat is 15g in carbs of something sugary / fast acting with no fat in it - actually 3-4 wine gums might be fine.

If you are only at the lower edge of the target range - say in the 5s or 6s, then either leave things be, or perhaps chance a cheeky digestive?


----------



## Gruers (May 3, 2020)

Thanks that great, I don’t take a meter with me but will do now and I can work on the foods to eat


----------

